# Flossie, how the heck do we eat that ?



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Ok so I got some flossies and gave to Sparkey. I just don't see how he can even chew on this thing.
As you can see from his pictures he was very frustrated. 
Do you give these big things to your little doggies?
*



















*Going to get some help*










*He is asking me to help but what can I do? he was whining for long time and when I take it from him he is even more upset*


















Maybe I post a short video tonight if I remember.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Awww, Sparkey!!! That is funny!! Miko manages to eat them (and love them). I feel bad for recommending them now, but Miko really does love them, I promise!!! Sorry...

PS. I do think that Miko's flossies are thinner and smaller though. That one seems awfully thick!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker had a spiral bully stick that looked a lot like that and the little booger ate it up in one day. I really don't have much advice, but maybe you could cut it in half and see if that helps. But I really just posted because I wanted to say Sparkey is soooooo cuuuuuute!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Awww, Sparkey!!! That is funny!! Miko manages to eat them (and love them). I feel bad for recommending them now, but Miko really does love them, I promise!!! Sorry...[/B]


Oh no, don't be sorry. I was actually looking for your post to thank you for the website. It was great. he loves bully sticks and I got a bunch of those and they are shrink wrapped individually and they don't smell







. I just got one of these flossies to try and curious if others eat them too. I also got some beef jerky which he loves. I put them in a bag and in closet and he can still smell it and he keep scratching the door because he wants more. I didn't let this go too long. I gave him the bully stick and he was happy again. My hubby broke this Flossie in half and we'll see how that goes. 

Thanks again


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> Tucker had a spiral bully stick that looked a lot like that and the little booger ate it up in one day. I really don't have much advice, but maybe you could cut it in half and see if that helps. But I really just posted because I wanted to say Sparkey is soooooo cuuuuuute!!!!!![/B]


Isn't Sparkey just the cutest!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I just wanted to tell you I love sparky he is just so cute.

Amber


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

I love Sparkey too!







He is just so cute! You know I had the same problems with the flossies, Poochie was so frustrated he finally gave up but Skippy had no problem at all!! I really don't know what the problem was. Anyway, can you fill me in on the website? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh thanks

here is the website. I think minimum order is $25 but free shipping

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/dog_treats.php


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

What a cutie! Bella got her first flossie last Saturday and she's been working hard on it since. Hers is also a little bit thinner.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=179438
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me feel a lot better!!!! I really did feel bad and honestly, Miko loves flossies but he has been a trained chewer!!! Hehehe... He loves flossies, bully sticks, dingos, greenies !!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie LOVED flossies! She'd get very territorial with them. But, she puked one up once, and I stopped giving them to her. Probably over protective on my part, but I would say just watch him when the ends get real soft.

And as you know, Fay, I have always thought Sparkey was a doll - I agree with the other posters!! He's way too cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

kodie gets the flossies.. i usually get him the smaller ones.. he has a small mouth... and he bites on each end. I guess it could be weird for a bigger malt to chew on it... maybe try holding the flossie while he chews on the other end?







Thats what I did at first with kodie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Sparkey is sooo cute it doesn't matter what he's chewing on.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I gave Fenway a flossie for the first time last night he loved it, it def. looks thinner then the one Sparkey's holding. He chewed a good chunk of it already. They STINK though, alot worse then the bully sticks he usually has.


----------

